# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کنکور اسان است! دانلود صحبت های استاد احمدی در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 94

## Ensany

در خلال برنامه کنکور اسان است حسین احمدی مدیر موسسه روی خط اومد و در خلال صحبت هاش در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 94 توضیحاتی رو ارائه داد!

صحبت هارو برای شما دوستان ضبط کردم تا نهایت استفاده رو ببرید!

برای شنیدن صحبت های حسین احمدی Osssssstad Ahmadi

امیدوارم بهره لازم رو ببرید! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## pourya_blue

> در خلال برنامه کنکور اسان است حسین احمدی مدیر موسسه روی خط اومد و در خلال صحبت هاش در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 94 توضیحاتی رو ارائه داد!
> 
> صحبت هارو برای شما دوستان ضبط کردم تا نهایت استفاده رو ببرید!
> 
> برای شنیدن صحبت های حسین احمدی Osssssstad Ahmadi
> 
> امیدوارم بهره لازم رو ببرید!


برام جالبه که در طول یک ماه اخیر اینقدر ازین موسسه و افراد مرتبط با اون تاپیک گذاشتین!
کاش میشد همگی دست به دست هم بدیم و دست این دشمنان دوست نما و البته قدرتمند رو رو میکردیم...

----------


## Ensany

عزیز من من که مبلغ این موسسه نیستم! فقط صحبت های یه ادم با تجربه در زمینه کنکور رو گذاشتم! مطمئن هستم مفید واقع میشه!

----------


## pourya_blue

> عزیز من من که مبلغ این موسسه نیستم! فقط صحبت های یه ادم با تجربه در زمینه کنکور رو گذاشتم! مطمئن هستم مفید واقع میشه!


آخه بلد نیستن یه ابداع هم به خرج بدن...
به سبک فرصت برابر کار میکنن...
درسته شما مبلغ ایشون نیستین ولی درست نیست واسه گرگ هایی تبلیغ کرد که چنگال ها و دندون های خطرناکشون رو واسه بچه های بیچاره تیز تیز کردن...
امیدوارم بچه ها از تجربیات بچه های گذشته درس بگیرن**

----------


## Ensany

والا من نمیتونم راجع گرگ بودن یا نبودن این عده اظهار نظر کنم!

ولی در کل روحیه دهیشون خوبه!:yahoo (94):

----------


## ahmad94

*من گوش دادم اصلا درباره معدل حرف نمیزنه...*

----------


## Ensany

> *من گوش دادم اصلا درباره معدل حرف نمیزنه...*


دوست عزیز یک بار دیگه گوش بده راجع به تاثیر معدل و اینکه قراره در سال 94 بیشتر شه صحبت میکنه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ThePriNcE

*اینکه درباره همه چی حرف زد الا تاثیر معدل!!
یعنی با این فایل تبلیغاتی که گذاشتی الان باید زنگ بزنیم به استادت dvd بگیریم!!!
*

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> آخه بلد نیستن یه ابداع هم به خرج بدن...
> به سبک فرصت برابر کار میکنن...
> درسته شما مبلغ ایشون نیستین ولی درست نیست واسه گرگ هایی تبلیغ کرد که چنگال ها و دندون های خطرناکشون رو واسه بچه های بیچاره تیز تیز کردن...
> امیدوارم بچه ها از تجربیات بچه های گذشته درس بگیرن**


اسمشم عوض کردن
آزمون برتر!
یجوری هم باهاش تماس تلفنی داشتن گفتم قلم چیه :Yahoo (94): 
درباره ی نگاه به گذشته میگفت!
نگاه به آینده!
خخخخ
همش واژه های کانونی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ahmad94

*مگه دوباره میخواد حرفاش بزایه ..میگم نبود دوبارم گوش دادم ...*

----------


## Martin Scorsese

من ایشون رو ملاقات کنم کاری باهاش میکنم که دیگه انقدر ادعای مشاوریش نشه!
این مزدور فقط بچه خوری بیش نیست! گوش دادن به حرف هاش هم اشتباهه.

----------


## sina3656355

*من فایل رو گوش ندادم،اما همون شب زنده داشتم گوش میدادم،این جمله شو یادمه که گفت احتمالا برای کنکور امسال تاثیر معدل زیادتر میشه.*

----------


## hamed2357

سوال چی بود؟  متن دقیقش*معضل بچه ها برنامه ریزی+منابع+ماه رمضان چیکارکنن*
جواب :کنکور قبل (سال اول غیرمجاز سال دوم *کشاورزی *تهران) آلفای ذهنی+شماره سامانک+شماره تلفن+ دی وی دی+فلانی را رتبه کردم+
خودتون قضاوت کنید به سوال توجه نمیکنه و درد و دل ها شو میگه
کلا چند کلمه میگن:
آلفای ذهنی
رتبه میکنم
خودم رتبه شدم (سال اول غیرمجاز بوده و سال دوم کشاورزی قبول شده-رتبه شدنش هم یکی از رشته های ضعیف ارشد هست)
میدونی یک پارادوکس عجیبی هست :
جمله اول : میگه روزگاری فقط کسایی که امکانات زیاد داشتند رتبه می شدند
جمله دوم: چطور آن روستایی رتبه 1 شد و من غیر مجاز شدم سال اول
این دو جمله به فاصله زمانی یک دقیقه گفته شده تو یکی از فیلم های آپاراتش
هر دو هم مربوط به گذشته بود

----------


## Ensany

> سوال چی بود؟  متن دقیقش*معضل بچه ها برنامه ریزی+منابع+ماه رمضان چیکارکنن*
> جواب :کنکور قبل (سال اول غیرمجاز سال دوم *کشاورزی *تهران) آلفای ذهنی+شماره سامانک+شماره تلفن+ دی وی دی+فلانی را رتبه کردم+
> خودتون قضاوت کنید به سوال توجه نمیکنه و درد و دل ها شو میگه
> کلا چند کلمه میگن:
> آلفای ذهنی
> رتبه میکنم
> خودم رتبه شدم (سال اول غیرمجاز بوده و سال دوم کشاورزی قبول شده-رتبه شدنش هم یکی از رشته های ضعیف ارشد هست)
> میدونی یک پارادوکس عجیبی هست :
> جمله اول : میگه روزگاری فقط کسایی که امکانات زیاد داشتند رتبه می شدند
> ...


جناب مهندس دلیجه ما با بر اندازی این موسسه کاری نداریم! 
قصدمون فقط اطلاع رسانی بود!

----------


## hamed2357

> جناب مهندس دلیجه ما با بر اندازی این موسسه کاری نداریم! 
> قصدمون فقط اطلاع رسانی بود!


من هم دشمنشون نیستم
به قول شاهین نجفی انکارشون هستم

----------


## pourya_blue

> جناب مهندس دلیجه ما با بر اندازی این موسسه کاری نداریم! 
> قصدمون فقط اطلاع رسانی بود!


آخه آدم ازین میسوزه که 1 اپسیلن هم به فکر پیشرفت بچه ها نیستن...فقط مادیات و مادیات و مادیات...من باهاشون سر و کار داشتم که اینا رو میگم...آدم حالش بد میشه آدمایی رو میبینه که فقط به پول توجه میکنن...البته تاسف اول رو باید به حال صدا و سیمای میلی مون و حامیان کنکور آسان است بخوریم...و البته موسسات مشابه بدون هدف عالی دیگه....

----------


## Ensany

دوستان محتررررررررررررررم! الان اینقده راجع به این موسسه صحبت میکنید که یکی از مدیران خود شیرین تشریف میاره میگه تاپیک بسته :Yahoo (106): 

به جان مادرم! حامد جان پوریا جان! من خودم امروز مشاورشون زنگ زد گفت از کنکور اسان است تماس گرفتم خاموش کردم گوشیمو!

فک میکنید من خیلی باهاشون حال میکنم؟ اینا پول پرستن! ولی از بزرگی یاد گرفتم پش سر کسی چیزی نگم!

ممنون از شما بابت اطلاع رسانیتون و اگاهی دهیتون!

راسی اقا پوریا ما منتظر زیست هستیم ها!

----------


## pourya_blue

> دوستان محتررررررررررررررم! الان اینقده راجع به این موسسه صحبت میکنید که یکی از مدیران خود شیرین تشریف میاره میگه تاپیک بسته
> 
> به جان مادرم! حامد جان پوریا جان! من خودم امروز مشاورشون زنگ زد گفت از کنکور اسان است تماس گرفتم خاموش کردم گوشیمو!
> 
> فک میکنید من خیلی باهاشون حال میکنم؟ اینا پول پرستن! ولی از بزرگی یاد گرفتم پش سر کسی چیزی نگم!
> 
> ممنون از شما بابت اطلاع رسانیتون و اگاهی دهیتون!
> 
> راسی اقا پوریا ما منتظر زیست هستیم ها!


منم دوست ندارم پشت سر کسی حرف بزنم ولی اینجا اگه سکوت کنم حق رو ضایع کردم...شاید خدا خواست چند تا از بچه های کنکوری با حرف من متنبه شدن و خودشون و خونوادشونو وارد این مرداب سیاه!!! نکردن!
بعد مگه رشته شما انسانی نیست؟! :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Ensany

ممنون میشم به قولتون عمل کنید! راستی نظرت راجع به فرخ دادگستری چیه؟

----------


## pourya_blue

> ممنون میشم به قولتون عمل کنید! راستی نظرت راجع به فرخ دادگستری چیه؟


به امید خدا عمل میکنیم!
بهتر از اون یکی هفت بعدیه س!!!
ولی بازم تاپ نیست...یعنی ارزش پولی که میگرن رو نداره...

----------


## Farhad.7

درسته موسسه پول پرستی هستن .... ولی شاید بین 10000 تا کلمه ای که برا تبلیغه ... 1 کلمه مناسب باشه برا بچه ها  :Yahoo (94): 

قصد حسن هم همون 1 کلمه بوده دیگه  :Yahoo (94): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

درسته موسسه پول پرستی هستن .... ولی شاید بین 10000 تا کلمه ای که برا تبلیغه ... 1 کلمه مناسب باشه برا بچه ها  :Yahoo (94): 

قصد حسن هم همون 1 کلمه بوده دیگه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ensany

داره باو صحبت مفید داره!:yahoo (94): رکورد میکنم صحبت هاشونو میذارم سایت!

----------


## Farhad.7

خدا وکیلی سرکار گزاشتیمون ؟؟؟ منو بگو همینجوری دانلود کردم !!!!! کجاش برا معدل صحبت میکنه ؟؟؟؟

فقط یه جمله میگه :‌تاثیر معدل برا 94 بیشتر میشه !!!!

همین ؟؟؟؟ این شد توضیحات ؟؟؟؟

ازت انتظار نداشتم .... فقط تبلیغ بود ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *من فایل رو گوش ندادم،اما همون شب زنده داشتم گوش میدادم،این جمله شو یادمه که گفت احتمالا برای کنکور امسال تاثیر معدل زیادتر میشه.*


کلا فقط همینو میگه !!! چیز خاصه دیگه ای برا معدل نمیگه ...

----------


## Ensany

:Yahoo (21):  خیلی بیشتر از اینا گفت دوباره گوش بده:yahoo (4):فرهاد من میرم فوتبال! کاری داشتی اس بده! فعلا

----------


## Farhad.7

> خیلی بیشتر از اینا گفت دوباره گوش بده:yahoo (4):فرهاد من میرم فوتبال! کاری داشتی اس بده! فعلا


والا تو این فایل که نگفت !!!

----------


## sbr

*دوباره همون سناریو همیشگی!!!!!!!
یه تاپیک راجع‌به این موسسه .... بالا گرفتن بحث ها ......بسته شدن تاپیک توسط مدیران **********
غیر از اینه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هر موقع یه موضوع درباره این موسسه شده ما باید یه* *خنده تلخ** بکنیم 
خنده به خاطر کارهای این موسسه...
تلخ بودن خنده بخاطر اینکه دوباره بچه ها گول اینها رو خوردن!! 
بابا اگه مشاوره میخواید بشینید پای حرفای قلمچی انصافا از همه بهتره الکی طرفداری نمیکنم هاااا چون هم اطلاعات بروز داره و هم روش های منطقی و آزمایش شده 
ول کنید این موسسه رو!!!!* :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ensany

احتمالا از رو محبت میگه بی شرف :Yahoo (76):  دوستان موافق هستید صحبت های استاد رو هر شب بزارم اینجا :Yahoo (106): ؟

----------


## استاد مشمولی

هر چند که نمیخواستم در مورد این موسسه صحبتی کنم ولی خیلی دلم میخواد کنکوری های 94 این سه مورد رو ببینند
1- تا حالا دانش آموزی ندیدم (و از هیچ کسی هم نشنیدم) که کسی به خاطر استفاده خدمات این موسسه نتیجه خوبی گرفته باشد  مگر اینکه خود دانش آموز استعداد خوبی داشته باشد که این مورد هیچ ربطی به موسسات کنکور ندارد
2- دی وی دی های شیمی این موسسه را مو به مو نگاه کردم، در هر ساعت ا تدریسشون حداقل 20 مورد اشتباه دارن، یعنی به جرات میتونم بگم اصلا سواد شیمی ندارن، خلاصه اینکه اسم بازی با کلمات رو گذاشتن تکنیکهای شیمی
3- متاسفانه صدا سیمای کشورمان جهت پول در آوردن تن به هر کاری می دهد چرا که خود مسئولین صدا سیما می دونند هر روز چقد از دانش آموزان و والدینشان از این موسسه به خود صدا سیما شکایت می کنند

----------


## Moonlight

بچه ها ینی واقعا وقت تلف کردنه ی دقم یشینین پای کنکور اسان است.. اینا ب فکر منافع خودشونن شاید در مجموع شما حتی اندازه ی صفحم نکته ننویسین.. بشینین خودتون بخونین مشاورم ک قلمچی بهتر از ایناس...

----------


## nahid

دوستان بحث رو منحرف نکنید.ایشون لینک دادن واسه گوش دادن برنامه تو رو خدا به غلط کردن نندازینش

----------


## Unknown Soldier

حالا موقع حرف زدن اینو نگفت: مگه مسیب نبود!؟؟! مگه حبیب شاگردم نبود خخخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nahid

> حالا موقع حرف زدن اینو نگفت: مگه مسیب نبود!؟؟! مگه حبیب شاگردم نبود خخخخخخ


میترا رحیمی از مامایی و همکلاسیش.و شبنم کوشک رو یادت رفت.خخخخخخخ

----------


## Ensany

:Yahoo (76): من غلط کردم تاپیک زدم اقا! به خدا من نمیانده ایشون نیستم! فقط صحبت هاشو میزارم هر شب یکم بخندیم!

چند تا مورد دیگه دارم بزارم ایا؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ensany

موشو گفته! :Yahoo (76): ایشالا امشب میکس صحبت هاشو میزارم! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> ای برادر تو همه اندیشه ای ..خخخخخخخخخ. داستان نرگس یا نارسیس اونم بگوخخخخخ


 به کجا چنین شتابان ؟!
گون از نسیم پرسید:دل من گرفته زین جا(از این پشت کنکور بودن!! از این حس و حال)...... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nahid

> به کجا چنین شتابان ؟!
> گون از نسیم پرسید:دل من گرفته زین جا(از این پشت کنکور بودن!! از این حس و حال)......


اون دختری که زنگ زد گفت استاد احمدی من مادر خودمو از دست دادم......خخخخخخخخ.73اون جزوه معروف دین و زندگی خخخخخخ

----------


## Ensany

مگه حبیب نبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه مصیب نبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه میلاد علی نیا نبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ از 130000 بردمش پزشکی!!!!

خخ! ولی نارسیس داستانش قشنگه!

----------


## pourya_blue

> من غلط کردم تاپیک زدم اقا! به خدا من نمیانده ایشون نیستم! فقط صحبت هاشو میزارم هر شب یکم بخندیم!
> 
> چند تا مورد دیگه دارم بزارم ایا؟


آقا هرشب بذار ما هم میایم فحش میدیم به این موسسه دلمون خنک شه!

----------


## Ensany

> آقا هرشب بذار ما هم میایم فحش میدیم به این موسسه دلمون خنک شه!


حتما! حتما! امشب میکس صحبت های جنجالی و معروف حسین احمدی رو قرار میدم! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahsa92

نارسيس جريانش چيه؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## اسطوره

_آقا لطفا دیگه در مورد این موسسه تاپیک نزتید دیگه ._

----------


## Ensany

> نارسيس جريانش چيه؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


نارسیس یا نرگس داستان پائولوی برزیلی هستش که پر فروش ترین کتاب زمان خودش شد!

این داستان در مورد نگرش زیبا به خود داشتنه!

بدین صورت که هر روز نارسیس زیبا ترین مخلوق خداوند میرفت و توی اب چشمه به خودش نگاه میکرد!

روزی افتاد و در چشمه غرق شد!

فرشته ها از کنار رودخونه میگذشتن دیدن رودخونه داره گریه میکنه!

گفتن چرا گریه میکنی؟ گفت نارسیس در من غرق شد همه گفتن وای! زیبا ترین مخلوق خداوند در تو غرق شد؟

چشمه گفت مگر او زیبا ترین مخلوق خدا بود؟

فرشته ها گفتند اگر نمیدونی پس چرا داری گریه میکنی؟

چشمه گفت چون دیگه نارسیسی نیست که زیباییه خودم رو در چشماش ببینم!

خیلی زیباست!

*این جهان کوهست و فعل ما ندا   ........   سوی ما آید نداها را صدا*

پائولو بعد از خوندن این شعر ترک اعتیاد کرد و از فلاکت معروف ترین نویسنده عصر خویش شد!

----------

